# how do i do it



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

i have no clue how, but i just pulled off a 550 person buffet, traditional hindu food. the things my hotel gets us into. that is quite a stretch from jambalaya and gumbo.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Congratulations! What was on the menu?

Kuan


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

rajma(red bean) curry, curried lentil soup, chick peas and potatoes, roasted eggplant with peas in tomato broth, tabouhli salad, spiced onions, fresh naan and sweet carrots with golden rasins. i was quite proud, and very flattered to find out that several people that attended the function asked for information about having a function at my hotel. this is what i love the most about my job. taking on a task with blind faith in yourself and your crew and making things happen. oh, and i forgot the potato and vegetable cutlets , my favorite,, delicious food. i used to eat alot of indian food and kind of forgot how much i love it. i would love to hear anyone elses daring attempts on unfamiliar cuisine.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice one .....Its always fun trying another countrys cuisine. I bought some dried limes in a deli. Years ago I ate a great Iranian beef & dried lime curry dish on Kensington High Street. I surfed the web & found a Kuwaiti dish for lamb & dried limes & cooked it for supper. I think that this is the only job where you can learn something new everyday. great innit.


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

your email box is full you houligan.. i want the recipie for that iranian beef,,, sounds crazy. the hotel website is www.radissonbr.com and the catering opperation is www.touchef.com. i sent you a lovely descirptive email about it only to be denied for you have not cleaned you inbox,,,,, for shame


----------

